# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  زواج المصريين فى الخارج

## هيثم الفقى

وفقا لنص المادة 20مدنى يكون زواج المصريين صحيحا من حيث الشكل اذا ابرم وفقا لما يتطلبه محل تمامه أو وفقا لما يتطلبه القانون المصرى باعتباره قانون جنسيتهم المشتركة,أو وفقا لقانون موطنهم المشترك.
فمن ناحية يجوز للمصريين أن يتزوجوا فى الخارج وفقا للشكل الذى يتطلبه القانون المحلى أى قانون الدولة التى يبرمون فيها زواجهم وهنا نفرق بين الأزواج المسلمين والأزواج غير المسلمين.
*فاذا كان الزوجين مسلمين أو كان الزوج فقط مسلما:
 فيكون لهما ابرام زواجهما فى الشكل الذى يستلزمه القانون المحلى,اذا كان شكلا مدنيا فقط , طالما توافرت فيه الشروط التى تفرضها الشريعة الاسلامية من رضا الزوجين وحضور شاهدين ولو تم أمام الموثق المختص فى دولة محل الابرام ولكن لا يجوز لهما بحال أن يبرما زواجهما فى الشكل الدينى غير الاسلامى.
*أما اذا كان الزوجان غير مسلمين:
 فيكون زواجهما صحيحا اذا كان قد تم فى الشكل الذى يتطلبه قانون محل الابرام أيا كان هذا الشكل هل هو مدنى أم دينى,ولهم أن يبرموا زواجهم فى الشكل الدبلوماسى أو القنصلى أمام القنصلية المصرية فى الدولة التى يريدون الزواج فيها.
فالمادة64من القانون رقم 166 لسنة 1955 باصدار قانون نظام السلكين الدبلوماسي والقنصلى تعطى الاختصاص لقناصل مصر فى الخارج بتحرير عقود الزواج متى كان كلا الزوجين مصريا أو أحدهما فقط بشرط الحصول على ترخيص أو اذن مسبق من وزير الخارجية المصرية وفى هذه الحالة يكون لهؤلاء القناصل ذات السلطات المخولة للمأذونيين الشرعيين فى مصر,واختصاص قناصل مصر فى الخارج بابرام الزواج يشمل المصريين جميعا مسلمين وغير مسلمين.

----------

